# installing laminate flooring ?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are many ways to do that---vinyl patching cement---self leveling compound---even layering roofing shingles can be done----take a 6 foot long straight edge and see how much gap you have in the low spot---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or going under the floor and figuring out what really causing the problum and fixing that as a permenent fix.


----------

